# Premium iPod Installed By Dealer - Possible?



## adk749 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi everyone. New to these boards. Looking to buy a new Jetta SE, but it does not have the premium iPod installed. One dealer told me it could be installed, another told me that it could not be installed. Does anyone out there know for sure?!
Is it possible for the dealer to install the premium iPod option after they have taken delivery?
Thanks in advance for any and all replies! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

